# [POLL] Vorresti più pacchetti binari in portage?

## Cazzantonio

Mi stavo chiedendo ultimamente quanto fosse utile avere più pacchetti "-bin" in portage.

Come tutti sapete alcuni pacchetti "grossi" come firefox, openoffice etc.. hanno una loro versione -bin che ne consente l'installazione senza gravare pesantemente sulle notre povere e sudate macchine.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Purtroppo non tutti i pacchetti di taglia "grossa" hanno un loro corrispettivo -bin, pertanto spesso capita di trovarsi tra gli aggiornamenti questi mattoni che, in un pomeriggio caldo di Firenze, sono duri da digerire.   :Confused:  Siccome richiedere l'inclusione di più pacchetti binari rischia di essere una domanda snobbata se non proposta da un numero consistente di utenti, ho creato questo sondaggio per tastare il polso della situazione.

Se fossimo in molti a richiedere una tale "feature" si potrebbe a questo punto inoltrare una richiesta di un certo peso ai gentoo devel e sentire la loro risposta alla comunità.   :Smile: 

P.S. magari oltre a votare potete anche suggerire quali, secondo voi, siano i pacchetti "grossi" che meriterebbero un equivalente binario. Infatti temo che non sia banale per tutti decidere quali pacchetti siano grossi o meno.   :Confused: 

Io personalmente includerei i seguenti pacchetti:

gcc          ----------> oltre ad essere grosso è anche un pacchetto a dir poco fondamentale. Una versione binaria potrebbe servire nel caso venga corrotto il gcc presente nel sistema (compilazione impossibile)

glibc        -----------> stesso motivo di prima.

wine        -----------> è grosso ed è uno dei pacchetti che prendono più spazio sull'hd in fase di compilazione.

mplayer  -----------> è grosso e spesso viene installato anche su macchine non recentissime ed usato come media player. Inoltre è un pacchetto molto delicato per cui una versione binaria compilata con tutte le flag a modino aiuterebbe molti che ogni tanto capitano su un bug oscuro del player (risolvibile magari compilando con use flag diverse ma non è detto che la soluzione sia lampate... almeno questa è la mia esperienza).

nvu         ------------> non finisce più di compilare

blas-atlas -----------> non finisce più, tanto che non ho mai portato in fondo la compilazione e ho piuttosto installato ubuntu. 

lapack-atlas --------> idem... molti programmi matematici dipendono da queste librerie ed installarle è un parto infinito. Tra l'altro non compilano bene se lo speedstep è attivato quindi è un casino capire, dopo ore di compilazione buttate ai porci, che bisogna prima disattivare lo speedstep.

altre non mi vengono in mente sul momento ma sicuramente ci sono   :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Quoto per gcc: mi è capitato proprio quello che hai detto, incasinando il sitema disistallando tutte le versioni... ho rimediato con il live-cd; ma sarebbe più veloce un gcc precompilato

----------

## GuN_jAcK

credo che attualmente io sia soddisfatto... anche perchè normalmente le compilazioni le faccio fare di notte quindi non mi pesa più di tanto! ^_^

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

i binari dei pacchetti fondamentali come gcc e glibc (anche di molti altri) ci sono già in formato binario!

```
gamera ~ # qmerge -s gcc

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 [7245KB]

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [10383KB]

gamera ~ # qmerge -s glibc

sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [10392KB]

```

Io cmq (non avendo un laptop) non ho problemi a compilare per cui i pacchetti -bin presenti direttamente nel portage per me sono più che sufficienti

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> i binari dei pacchetti fondamentali come gcc e glibc (anche di molti altri) ci sono già in formato binario!
> 
> ```
> gamera ~ # qmerge -s gcc
> 
> ...

 

???

Mi spieghi cosa sarebbe qmerge e dove pesca questi pacchetti?

----------

## lucapost

anche qui da me non c'è qmerge, dopo un "locate -u" questo è quello che trova:

```
> ~/locate qmerge

/usr/portage/app-portage/portage-utils/files/qmerge-posix-180871.patch

/usr/share/man/man1/qmerge.1
```

C'è il man, ma non c'è il binario?....che cosa strana.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

qmerge fa parte di app-portage/portage-utils.

Dai un'occhiata a questi thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536166-highlight-qmerge.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3954048.html#3954048

----------

## Cazzantonio

Nessuno di quei thread risponde alla domanda "da dove vengono i pacchetti?"

Prima di installare dei programmi sul mio pc vorrei capire da dove vengono... esiste forse un repository ufficiale di pacchetti binari? E' un repository non ufficiale? Dove sta questo repository?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nessuno di quei thread risponde alla domanda "da dove vengono i pacchetti?"

 

Suppongo da: http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/

ma non lo ho letto da nessuna parte... ho solo provato qmerge -s e guardato da dove scaricava la lista....

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il repository dei pacchetti è questo:

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/

e come si intuisce dal link è un progetto ufficiale  :Smile: 

C'era un altro thread dove si spiegava da dove venivano i pacchetti ma ora non lo trovo..  :Neutral: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Boh non saprei. Con questa documentazione scarsa non è un tool che mi da fiducia. Non mi pare che questo repository sia un progetto ufficiale anche se ospitato su gentoo.org visto che non è pubblicizzato in alcun modo. Faresti un bug report per i pacchetti ricavati da quel repository?

Mi sembra piuttosto il progetto scarsamente documentato di qualche dev. Non penso c'entri molto con il subject di questo thread.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho votato "solo per pochissimi/selezionatissimi pacchetti"...

personalmente non farei main un binario del gcc, ne tantomeno gli altri che sono stati citati nel primo post.

Farei un eccezione per blas-atlas e lapack-atlas. Qui il binario sarebbe utile, anche se le ottimizzazioni vanno a puttane...

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente penso che se hai paura di rovinarti gcc e glibc piuttosto che richiedere binari ufficiali ti fai un quickpkg o abiliti FEATURES="buildpkg", così sei a posto  :Wink: 

Secondo me è meglio evitare il più possibile i pacchetti -bin visto che vanno a togliermi la possibilità di calibrarmi il sistema come voglio;

es. wine rischierebbe di portarsi dietro cups, esd, ldap, nas, oss e scanner di cui non mi fregherebbe decisamente nulla, dovrei perdere tempo a compilarmi una quindicina di mega di pacchetti che non voglio per poter risparmiare il quarto d'ora che impiego a compilare wine esattamente come lo voglio io ?

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> es. wine rischierebbe di portarsi dietro cups, esd, ldap, nas, oss e scanner di cui non mi fregherebbe decisamente nulla, dovrei perdere tempo a compilarmi una quindicina di mega di pacchetti che non voglio per poter risparmiare il quarto d'ora che impiego a compilare wine esattamente come lo voglio io ?

 Credo che le dipendenze principali di un pacchetto binario andrebbero fornite precompilate anch'esse  :Wink: 

Un pacchetto che farebbe comodo avere precompilato è eclipse (in pratica avere in portage la versione che viene distribuita), la compilazione è lunghiiissima.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Farei un eccezione per blas-atlas e lapack-atlas. Qui il binario sarebbe utile, anche se le ottimizzazioni vanno a puttane...

 

Sei mai riuscito a portare in fondo la compilazione? Io dopo diverse ore ho rinunciato e ho piuttosto installato ubuntu... ci mettevo meno...

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   es. wine rischierebbe di portarsi dietro cups, esd, ldap, nas, oss e scanner di cui non mi fregherebbe decisamente nulla, dovrei perdere tempo a compilarmi una quindicina di mega di pacchetti che non voglio per poter risparmiare il quarto d'ora che impiego a compilare wine esattamente come lo voglio io ? Credo che le dipendenze principali di un pacchetto binario andrebbero fornite precompilate anch'esse 
> 
> 

 

Geniale, oppure potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e avere addirittura un'intera distro tutta binaria  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Geniale, oppure potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e avere addirittura un'intera distro tutta binaria 

 

Beh non ci vedrei niente di male. Portage è un ottimo sistema anche per gestire i pacchetti binari.

In ogni caso io di gentoo apprezzo la pulizia del sistema, la gestione dell'init etc... non tanto il fatto di compilare tutto... quella semmai è una scocciatura necessaria   :Wink: 

Non volevo inizialmente proporre niente di drastico. Richiedere come precompilate delle librerie o qualche singolo programma non deve implicare che tutto debba essere binario.

Per quanto riguarda le librerie atlas sarebbe una norma di civiltà per renderle utilizzabile da chiunque (non solo dai pochi che possono permettersi di lasciare il pc una settimana a compilare). A volte può capitare di aver bisogno di un programma di calcolo matematico che richiede tali librerie. Questo programma potrebbe essere installato anche su un notebook con scarse risorse... non su una pc-farm di computer in calcolo parallelo! A me scoccia dover riavviare ubuntu per usare i programmi di calcolo matematico.

Per quanto riguarda gcc e glibc sarebbe una norma di sicurezza, inoltre non sono pacchetti con una lista terribile di dipendenze. Sul resto si può ampiamente discutere   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Geniale, oppure potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e avere addirittura un'intera distro tutta binaria  
> 
> Beh non ci vedrei niente di male. Portage è un ottimo sistema anche per gestire i pacchetti binari.
> 
> In ogni caso io di gentoo apprezzo la pulizia del sistema, la gestione dell'init etc... non tanto il fatto di compilare tutto... quella semmai è una scocciatura necessaria  
> ...

 

Anche per me è una scocciatura necessaria per avere il grado di libertà unico offerto da gentoo, sono io a decidere quali pacchetti installare e non devo accettare passivamente una catena di dipendenze binarie.

Si potesse avere un repository con binari compilati con ogni possibile combinazione di USE sarei felice ma visto che ci sono più possibilità che riesca a vincere al superenalotto (senza giocare) preferisco rassegnarmi alla compilazione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le librerie atlas sarebbe una norma di civiltà per renderle utilizzabile da chiunque (non solo dai pochi che possono permettersi di lasciare il pc una settimana a compilare). 
> 
> 

 

Sai che per curiosità volevo vedere quanto impiegavo a compilarle, solo che non mi va assolutamente di ricompilare anche gcc con la USE fortran solo per un test ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gcc e glibc sarebbe una norma di sicurezza, inoltre non sono pacchetti con una lista terribile di dipendenze. Sul resto si può ampiamente discutere  

 

Per questi ho già detto che è meglio farsi i binari in locale con quickpkg o con la FEATURES="buildpkg".

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Si potesse avere un repository con binari compilati con ogni possibile combinazione di USE sarei felice ma visto che ci sono più possibilità che riesca a vincere al superenalotto (senza giocare) preferisco rassegnarmi alla compilazione.

 

Io temo che farei a meno anche delle flag use, a meno di soluzioni davvero particolari. Gentoo ormai l'ho smanettata quanto potevo e dopo un po' il giochino diventa fine a se stesso... Comunque si tratta di gusti...

A dire il vero penso attualmente di stare continuando ad usare gentoo per quello che c'è nella cartella /etc (ordine) rispetto a quanto trovo nella stessa cartella di altre distro (disordine)... comunque è tutto IMHO ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Io penso che sarebbe interessante avere dei repositors completamente binari, e quindi spetterebbe all'utente specificare se scegliere l'istallazzione dei pacchetti usuale oppure ricorrere ai binari. 

Non penso inoltre che ci siano problemi con le flag USE ed opzioni di compilazione, quelle sono e quelle si portano dietro le proprie dipendenze. 

Poi, non so se  una cagata, ma penso che si risparmierebbe un bel po' di spazio sugli hardisk.

Sarebbe inoltre una manna per molti di quelle macchine un p vecchiotte che si vedono ancora in giro.

Mettere a disposizione delle alternative e' sempre una cosa buona, spettera' sempre all'utente decidere il da farsi. Finche' questa regola sara' rispettata, tutto proseguira' per il meglio.

----------

## Kernel78

Allora non fai prima a rivolgerti ad ubuntu e richiedere che loro adottino l'ordine che ammiri in /etc ?

Non è polemica ma se puoi fare a meno di ciò che distingue gentoo dalle altre distro tranne un solo particolare forse ti convine puntare altrove ...

----------

## Scen

Per me la situazione va bene così com'è. Se torniamo (indietro  :Rolling Eyes:  ) al concetto di volere dei pacchetti binari tanto vale (come dice Kernel78) passare ad altre distribuzioni, che offrono la pappa pronta ma con scelte già fatte e imposte (motivo per cui sono passato a Gentoo, e ci rimango  :Cool:  ).

Si ha la necessità di un pacchetto binario per le emergenze? quickpkg e "FEATURES=buildpkg", come ha già fatto notare Kernel78.

Infine bisogna notare che i pacchetti binari presenti n Portage sono relativi a software "pesanti", ma che vengono utilizzati da MOLTE persone: le librerie che segnala Cazzantonio penso vengano usate da molte meno persone, per cui non so se valga la pena; un altro caso è che determinati software fanno "fatica" a compilare (vedi WengoPhone, di cui c'è il -bin)), oppure se compilati con certe impostazioni crashano che è una bellezza (vedi OpenOffice).

Concludendo: potere ai sorgenti  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Concludendo: potere ai sorgenti 

 

Sempre siano lodati  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Concludendo: potere ai sorgenti 

 

Per carità... tutto vero... comunque ripeto che non c'è bisogno di evocare cambiamenti drastici (tutti i pacchetti binari).

Secondo me sono una decina il totale di pacchetti per cui meriterebbe avere un -bin.

Come hai fatto notare te esistono già dei pacchetti -bin e tutti per ottime ragioni. Secondo me non sono i soli ad avere ottime ragioni per essere presenti come binari ma ce ne sono anche altri (come le atlas appunto, che oltre a essere infinite da compilare presentano anche diversi problemi).

Tutto qui. Non c'è bisogno di invocare l'avvento di distribuzioni binarie.

----------

## grick

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infine bisogna notare che i pacchetti binari presenti n Portage sono relativi a software "pesanti", ma che vengono utilizzati da MOLTE persone: le librerie che segnala Cazzantonio penso vengano usate da molte meno persone, per cui non so se valga la pena

 

Bella li', allora buttiamo tutto a mare e buonanotte.

Non mi sembra corretto che proprio da noi users gentoo, che ce la stiamo a tirare sempre per la nostra community, venga fuori un ragionamento del genere. 

Noi ci aspettiamo (credo, a ragione) che realta' piu' grandi della nostra rispettino le nostre scelte ed esigenze fornendo dei sistemi che siano Linux compatibili. Vedi caso nuovo sito RAI scoppiato da poco, per non parlare sempre della questione dei driver o dei documenti delle PA.

Poi arriva un utente gentoo che ha un problema e solleva una questione (secondo me legittima) e gli si risponde: "quello che serve a te non lo usa nessuno e quindi ciccia". (scusa Scen era solo un modo per esprimere efficacemente il concetto)

Noi siamo una (relativamente) piccola realta', e chiediamo rispetto. Mi sembrerebbe corretto dimostrarne per le realta' ancora piu' piccola della nostra (come possono essere gli users delle librerie atlas). 

Un piccolo segno di civilta' per dimostrare che teniamo ancora l'incoerenza fuori da casa nostra.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *grick wrote:*   

> *

 

Beh è pur vero che se un pacchetto lo usano in tre persone e se questo richiede lo sbattimento di molte più persone rispetto ai reali beneficiari beh... il gioco non vale la candela...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il paragone che fai è parzialmente giusto ma purtroppo in un mondo reale (non quello fatto di principi) sono le dimensioni dei fenomeni a stabilirne la validità. Linux è una realtà grossa, anche se di nicchia, e pertanto merita rispeto, inoltre c'è il discorso degli standard aperti vs standard proprietari per dare a tutti, indipendentemente dal S.O. la possibilità di fruire di determinati contenuti.

Le librerie atlas sono una cosa di nicchia, lo riconosco, purtutavia sono utili ad un sacco di gente che ci lavora sopra... in ogni caso sono solo di principio paragonabili al discorso che fai te.

Comunque il discorso non deve per forza essere limitato alle librerie atlas. Il discorso è più generico, ovvero la domanda è:

"Se un pacchetto è un palo nel culo da compilare non sarebbe una cosa carina, se non da troppi problemi, fornirne anche una versione binaria?"   :Smile: 

Secondo me la risposta è si, sempre che non si esageri (se si considerano tutti i pacchetti da compilare dei pali nel culo si può sempre cercare un'altra distro binaria   :Wink:  )

Attualmente penso che i pacchetti che sono veri pali nel culo siano una manciata... non mi parrebbe una grossa fatica inserire il corrispettivo binario in portage ne' mi sembrerebbe di snaturare una distro basata sui sorgenti

----------

## LastHope

Senza entrare in librerie o cose del genere...io non capisco perchè non si possa fare un emerge di Eclipse binario  :Smile: ...

Nel senso, è un programma utilizzato da tantissime persone, tantissimi developer, eppure se dovessi usare portage, auguri...tante dipendenze, un pacchetto che avverte "Se non hai 700 MB di RAM, auguri", e il problema sempre della java generation con cui compilarlo...Per OpenOffice, programma Java pesante e usato in maniera notevole esiste il binario...

Si potrebbe dire "Beh, scaricatelo  :Smile: "...ma si potrebbe dire così anche degli altri pacchetti binari... :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque il discorso non deve per forza essere limitato alle librerie atlas. Il discorso è più generico, ovvero la domanda è:
> 
> "Se un pacchetto è un palo nel culo da compilare non sarebbe una cosa carina, se non da troppi problemi, fornirne anche una versione binaria?"  
> 
> 

 

Come utente, ti rispondo: sono d'accordo anch'io  :Cool: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me la risposta è si, sempre che non si esageri (se si considerano tutti i pacchetti da compilare dei pali nel culo si può sempre cercare un'altra distro binaria   )
> 
> 

 

E qui non c'è nulla da fare, chi vuole la moglie piena e la botte ubriaca (e viceversa  :Wink:  ) deve rassegnarsi  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attualmente penso che i pacchetti che sono veri pali nel culo siano una manciata... non mi parrebbe una grossa fatica inserire il corrispettivo binario in portage ne' mi sembrerebbe di snaturare una distro basata sui sorgenti

 

Vero anche questo: sicuramente se apri un bug chiedendo "si potrebbe rendere disponibile il -bin del pacchetto X?", magari allegandoci un ebuild funzionante, e magari segnalando i vari problemi che gli utenti riscontrano nella compilazione da sorgente di tale pacchetto... difficilmente verrà chiuso senza un minimo di discussione a riguardo (e sperando che jakub non abbia le @@ rotanti quel giorno  :Laughing:   :Wink:  )

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non capisco perchè non si possa fare un emerge di Eclipse binario
> 
> 

 

Penso che una risposta valida possa essere questa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Vero anche questo: sicuramente se apri un bug chiedendo "si potrebbe rendere disponibile il -bin del pacchetto X?", magari allegandoci un ebuild funzionante, e magari segnalando i vari problemi che gli utenti riscontrano nella compilazione da sorgente di tale pacchetto... difficilmente verrà chiuso senza un minimo di discussione a riguardo (e sperando che jakub non abbia le @@ rotanti quel giorno   )

 

Beh è esattamente il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread   :Smile: 

P.S. non è purtroppo sempre così... se apri un bug per chiedere un pacchetto binario può capitare che ti venga chiuso in faccia dicendo "vai a cercarti una distro binaria se ti piacciono i binari"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Geniale, oppure potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e avere addirittura un'intera distro tutta binaria 

 O potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e pensare prima di scrivere!

Non si parla di togliere i pacchetti sorgente in favore di quelli binari, si tratta solo di fornire una scelta in più, e solo in casi particolari.

@Scen: sul discorso di eclipse le ragioni esposte nel link sono tutte valide, ma non ho fatto salti di gioia quando mi sono trovato a ricompilare da un -r1 a un -r2; per eclipse come per wine e altri mega-pacchetti sono costretto a smontare la partizione tmpfs che mi fa compilare in ram... e di solito me ne ricordo quando la compilazione si interrompe per mancanza di spazio. In definitiva, è comunque "all about choice", e basterebbe includere la versione fornita dalla fondazione eclipse.

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Geniale, oppure potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e avere addirittura un'intera distro tutta binaria  O potremmo addirittura spingerci oltre e pensare prima di scrivere!
> 
> 

 

Allora pensa alla faccina che ho messo in fondo alla frase per cercare di far cogliere la mia ironia ...

----------

## LastHope

 *Scen wrote:*   

> questa.

 

Beh, ad esclusione dell'ultimo punto, direi che son motivi validi anche per altri linguaggi, e non solo per Java... :Smile: ...ed è uno dei motivi belli di Gentoo proprio...

Resta il fatto che eclipse da compilare è veramente infinito... :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Allora pensa alla faccina che ho messo in fondo alla frase per cercare di far cogliere la mia ironia ...

 Sembrava più una risata relativa alla mia proposta. Comunque, prendo atto di aver capito male e mi scuso  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Boh non saprei. Con questa documentazione scarsa non è un tool che mi da fiducia. Non mi pare che questo repository sia un progetto ufficiale anche se ospitato su gentoo.org visto che non è pubblicizzato in alcun modo. Faresti un bug report per i pacchetti ricavati da quel repository? Mi sembra piuttosto il progetto scarsamente documentato di qualche dev. Non penso c'entri molto con il subject di questo thread.

 

nope, tutto falso, tinderbox è un progetto ufficiale gentoo,

fa parte di catalyst 2.x  :Rolling Eyes: 

NOTA: per chi si chiede l'utilità di un gcc/user_land precompilato genericamente, basta pensare al caso in cui hai fatto la ca**ata e ti sei fottuto la gentoo box (compilatore,python,gentoo tools); in tal caso prendi un LiveCD, e con un semplice tar scompatti i tools di compilazione precompilati (e funzionanti), sufficienti per farti riprendere il controllo della tua gentoo senza dover tirar fuori uno stage3   :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Senza entrare in librerie o cose del genere...io non capisco perchè non si possa fare un emerge di Eclipse binario ...
> 
> 

 

Per eclipse c'e' un overlay con pacchetti binari.

Lo stesso potrebbe valere per atlas: Cazzantonio crea (magari quando ha a disposizione una macchina piu' potente) i binari che gli servono con ottimizzazioni molto generiche, e crea degli ebuild di atlas-bin che mette nel suo overlay locale (facendo finire il tutto in /opt).

Se il tutto funziona bene (e non vedo motivi per cui non dovrebbe), puo' mettere a disposizione overlay e pachetti nonostante non si tratti di un progetto ufficiale di gentoo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Lo stesso potrebbe valere per atlas: Cazzantonio crea (magari quando ha a disposizione una macchina piu' potente) i binari che gli servono con ottimizzazioni molto generiche, e crea degli ebuild di atlas-bin che mette nel suo overlay locale (facendo finire il tutto in /opt).

 

Più che giusto... potrei fare tante cose... certo che a chi gestisce l'ebuild di questi pacchetti infiniti ci vorrebbe ben poco per fornire una versione precompilata per i686... immagino che almeno loro in qualche modo dovranno compilarli!  :Smile: 

Beh se alla fine della conta siamo in tanti si può aprire un bug report collettivo con tutte le nostre richieste  :Smile:  (sempre che non siano troppe... si parla sempre di una manciata di pacchetti  :Wink:  )

----------

## topper_harley

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh se alla fine della conta siamo in tanti si può aprire un bug report collettivo con tutte le nostre richieste  (sempre che non siano troppe... si parla sempre di una manciata di pacchetti  )

 

Invece io intendevo dire l'esatto contrario  :Smile: 

Gentoo offre una liberta' nelle scelte che non ha pari nelle altre distro. Proprio grazie a questa liberta' e' possibile installare pacchetti sorgenti, pacchetti binari, deb, rpm ecc. Ma questo non vuol dire che debba essere la distro stessa a fornire questi pacchetti (si tratta appunto di una metadistribuzione).

Anziche' aprire un bugreport io cercherei qualcuno con le mie stesse necessita' che abbia la potenza di calcolo tale da creare i pacchetti e un hosting per l'overlay.

P.s. Visto che usi ubuntu potresti provare a creare un ebuild che parta dal .deb e risparmiare un bel po' di compilazioni.

----------

## lordalbert

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Invece io intendevo dire l'esatto contrario 
> 
> Gentoo offre una liberta' nelle scelte che non ha pari nelle altre distro. Proprio grazie a questa liberta' e' possibile installare pacchetti sorgenti, pacchetti binari, deb, rpm ecc. Ma questo non vuol dire che debba essere la distro stessa a fornire questi pacchetti (si tratta appunto di una metadistribuzione).
> ...

 

Non male come idea, veramente....Last edited by lordalbert on Thu Aug 02, 2007 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## topper_harley

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   
> 
> Invece io intendevo dire l'esatto contrario 
> 
> .....
> ...

 

Correggi il quote  :Smile:  ... e' un mio messaggio, non di Cazzantonio

----------

## skypjack

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Concludendo: potere ai sorgenti  
> 
> Sempre siano lodati 

 

Alleluia, alleluia!  :Wink: 

----------

